# HTC Desire oder iPod Touch 4g



## Transrapid033 (28. Februar 2011)

Wie überschrift schon sagt frage ich mich ob ich mir einen ipod oder ein htc nehmen soll

ich habe zurzeit kein gutes handy aber zum telefonieren und smsn reicht es alle mal

deshalb frage ich euch

Danke im Vorraus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunBenedikt (28. Februar 2011)

Wenn du eine zocke haben möchtest reicht der ipod wenn du mobil surfen willst(also auserhalb eines wlan netzes)einziger nachteil ipod zwei gräte


----------



## iRaptor (28. Februar 2011)

Nehm das HTC Desire wenn du es in kauf nehmen willst es jeden Tag aufzuladen. Kannst aber auch damit eine menge Spaß haben.
iPod wenn du es nur für Musik und Games benutzen willst. Wirst es aber auch beim Gamen öfters an die Steckdose hängen müssen.
Natürlich musst du auch damit leben zwei Geräte einstecken zu haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Für dich ein paar Extra !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## hempsmoker (1. März 2011)

Das hängt davon ab was du brauchst. Willst du nur Musik hören und ab und zu mal zocken? Oder willst du auch damit ins Internet gehen ohne auf WLAN angewiesen zu sein? 

Ich habe mir vor ca. 1 Monat das Desire geholt und bin damit wunschlos glucklich. Musik hören sowie zocken oder im Internet surfen sind überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## iRaptor (1. März 2011)

Oder investiere dein Geld in ein iPhone. Dann hast du beides.

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Transrapid033 (1. März 2011)

> Oder investiere dein Geld in ein iPhone. Dann hast du beides.


das stimmt aber dazu habe ich nicht die kohle




> Ich habe mir vor ca. 1 Monat das Desire geholt und bin damit wunschlos glucklich


hatt es eine gute auflösung usw.


----------



## hempsmoker (1. März 2011)

guckst du hier: HTC - Products - HTC Desire - Specification

Display

    * Typ: Touchscreen mit Zweifinger-Zoom-Funktion
    * Größe:9,4 cm
    * Auflösung: 480 x 800 Pixel (WVGA)

Bilder + HQ-Youtubevideos in wirklich guter und sehr scharfer Auflösung. Touchempfindlichkeit steht dem iPhone in nichts nach.


----------



## Transrapid033 (1. März 2011)

danke na da i9st das handy wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## iRaptor (1. März 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:


> danke na da i9st das handy wirklich nicht schlecht


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der iPod 4g auch ein Retina Display hat wie das iPhone 4. Das iPhone hat auf jeden fall ein viel schärferes Display als das Desire. (Hatte selbst vorher das Desire)


----------



## AdeE (1. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch für das Desire. Kann man auch einfacher seine Musikstücke verwalten.
Alternativ wäre natürlich auch ein Desire HD oder Z eine Überlegungen wert.

Send from my HTC Desire using PCGHExtreme


----------



## zøtac (1. März 2011)

Ich würd auch zum Desire raten. 
Android OS, schnelles Internet, gutes Display (zu Retina: So ne Hohe Pixeldichte kann n Menschliches Auge nicht warnehmen, also wayne)....


----------



## FunBenedikt (1. März 2011)

iRaptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der iPod 4g auch ein Retina Display hat wie das iPhone 4. Das iPhone hat auf jeden fall ein viel schärferes Display als das Desire. (Hatte selbst vorher das Desire)



Ja der ipod hat aich retina ich hab einen ind bin echt glücklich


----------



## Lyran (1. März 2011)

Würde mich nicht an Apple und iTunes binden wollen. Habe selber einen iPod Touch 3G, der ist zwar ganz nett aber letztendlich nervts doch nur WLAN zu haben - also nur selten Internet. Wenn du bereit wärst ~360€ fürs Desire zu investieren würd ich dir empfehlen noch 50€ drauf zu legen um das Galaxy S i9000 zu holen. Haben 2 Freunde von mir und in Sachen Kontrast und Farbe muss es sich nicht hinter dem iPhone 4 mit Retina Display verstecken.

Hab dir mal 2 Test rausgesucht:
Test 1
Test 2


----------



## iRaptor (6. März 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich würd auch zum Desire raten.
> Android OS, schnelles Internet, gutes Display (zu Retina: So ne Hohe Pixeldichte kann n Menschliches Auge nicht warnehmen, also wayne)....


 
Richtig. Es kann sie nicht wahrnehmen und genau das ist der Sinn dahinter.
Du siehst keine Kanten mehr und das IPS-Panel das Retina Display´s ist echt sehr gut.


----------



## Transrapid033 (6. März 2011)

wie findet ihr eig das x10


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (7. März 2011)

Würde mir nicht das Desire holen, wenns um Spiele geht. Das Display beherrscht nämlich kein richtiges Multitouch. Und gerade bei Spielen ist das ja sinnvoll(beim Surfen egal). Wenn man zum Beispiel Cut the Rope auf nem Desire spielen will, geht das schon recht problemantisch, da flackert der Strich zum schneiden ziemlich hin und her, und man ist nicht sehr präzise damit.
Hol dir das Galaxy S, was auch schneller ist und nen Super Amoled Display besitzt(was wirklich ein Retina Konkurrent ist). Oder warte noch auf die neuen Dual Core Handys (Galaxy S II etc), wenn du schon 400 Eur ausgeben kannst. Iphone muss es ja nicht sein.

EDIT: Oder das HTC Desire HD (kein Vergleich zum Desire! Hammer großes Display, Multitouch gewährleistet, bessere Cam etc)


----------



## Transrapid033 (7. März 2011)

@grapefruit_gtx


> EDIT: Oder das HTC Desire HD (kein Vergleich zum Desire! Hammer großes Display, Multitouch gewährleistet, bessere Cam etc)



du weißt aber schon dass das hd schelchter ist als das deisre lest mal paar tests durch


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (7. März 2011)

Wieso sollte das schlecht sein? Meiner Meinung nach ist das Desire ein Fehlgriff und eignet sich nur zum surfen. Kein Multitouch(nur pinch to zoom), mittelmäßige Kamera, sau schlechter Lautsprecher und Aufnahmesound, ruckelt wie sau.


----------



## FunBenedikt (7. März 2011)

Hol dir das Galaxy S, was auch schneller ist und nen Super Amoled Display besitzt(was wirklich ein Retina Konkurrent ist). 

Stimmt ist auch super nur die verarbetung ist nich so dolle aber trzdem find ich samoled auch besser als retina


----------



## Lyran (8. März 2011)

grapefruit_gtx schrieb:


> HTC Desire HD (kein Vergleich zum Desire! Hammer großes Display, Multitouch gewährleistet, bessere Cam etc)



Das Desire HD hat im Vergleich zum Desire einen kleineren Akku, die gleiche Auflösung bei größerem Display (geringere Pixeldichte, mehr Stromverbrauch), ist schwerer und größer und kostet rund 150€ mehr. Wie du auch finde ich momentan das Galaxy S am attraktivsten, da es in letzter Zeit im Preis gefallen ist und in der Ausstattung gut mit dem Desire HD mithält, dabei aber die vielen Verschlimm-besserungen von Desire zu Desire HD ausspart.


----------

